# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.2! Huawei G506 and more cdma added

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.2! Huawei G506 and more cdma added* *zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.2! Huawei G506 and more cdma added*     *Remember zZ-Team  always thinks the new brands that you need, without forgetting our  existing modules. This day for the first time in the world come together  in an exclusive release. The consolidated Huawei module*   *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* Huawei Ascend G506 *(Read Info, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Flash)* {*All World First*} Huawei Ascend Y210C *(Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash)* Huawei C8685D *(Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash)*  ** Fixed small details in Huawei Y210*
--------------    *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Update dongle required* 
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @m&s -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @celudiego -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

